# Peut-on utiliser un écran mac sur pc ?



## Fabrizio (22 Juin 2005)

Tout est dans la quesiton, j'ai un pc en plus de mon portable iBook, et je voulais savoir s'il était possible de brancher un de ces écrans Apple lcd sur mon ordi pc (carte graphique ATI 9600 avec sortie DVI ).

merci pour vos réponses ;-)


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

Salut, 

Si tu veux brancher ton PC sur l'ecran de ton ibook : Non, ce n'est pas possible...

Par contre, si tu veux brancher un PC sur un ecran apple : 
Ca depend de ta connectique : Si c'est de l'ADC, il te faut un adaptateur. 
                                            Si c'est un ecran récent, il doit etre en DVI, dans ce cas, aucun probleme


----------



## Fabrizio (22 Juin 2005)

oui ce serait pour y brancher un écran apple récent et non mon ibook ;-)

merci pr ta réponse.... positive !!


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

Fait juste attention à la connectique dans ce cas. Si c'est les ecrans "alu", pas de problemes, c'est des prises DVI. Sur la génération précédente, je ne sais pas, désolé... (mais il me semble que c'est de l'ADC)


----------



## Fabrizio (22 Juin 2005)

Non, non je pense justement à un 20" alu ;-)  Mais je viens de  voir que le taux de contraste n'est que de 1:450 ?!?

Pour faire de la photo il faudrait plutôt au delà de 700 idealement... suis un peu déçu...

Bien sûr tu me diras que pour la photo rien de vaut un bon CRT plutôt qu'un LCD je sais, je sais...


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

C'est sur, rien ne vaut un CRT professionnel, mais bon...
Sinon, tu peux aller faire un tour par là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=966022&postcount=6
Ca devrait t'aider à trouver ton bonheur


----------



## manumacmanu (6 Avril 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est sur, rien ne vaut un CRT professionnel, mais bon...
> Sinon, tu peux aller faire un tour par là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=966022&postcount=6
> Ca devrait t'aider à trouver ton bonheur


Bonjour, je repose la question avec quelques années de retard... Disposant d'un magnifique I-Mac 27'', j'aurais voulu savoir si il y avait moyen de brancher mon petit portable du bureau sur le mac pour en utiliser l'écran somptueux, un peu à l'idée d'un dockstation? N'y aurait-il pas un moyen au travers d'un Apple TV?
Merci


----------

